# Worksman cargo box restoration...?



## guzziworksman (Aug 23, 2020)

Hello. I'm new to this friendly, informative and interesting place. Glad to be here. And I hope I'm posting in the right place. I'm working on a Worksman trike...and before I do something completely uncraftsmanlike, I thought I'd ask. The top of the cargo box is dimpeled. It's also beginning to tear at the hinge corners. Only idea I can come up with, to make it all nice and flat, is to fix a piece of 1/2" plywood under the lid to eliminate flex in the sheet metal - and then break out the body filler. Sounds like a pretty bad idea. I have a hammer and some dollies, but not much skill with them. The lid seems non-removable. I also guess I could somehow use a heavy gauge sheet of metal to laminate on top of the existing lid - another unsavory fix. Anyone have an idea of how to make this lid all nice? Thanks in advance!


----------



## guzziworksman (Aug 24, 2020)

Ok...I figured out how to make it look brand new. I ordered a new one.


----------



## AndyA (Aug 25, 2020)

Dear Uncle Guzzi:
As the great philosopher Dirty Harry said, "A man's got to know his limitations." Of course, it depends on the look that you're going for. To keep the movie references going, the original box would have been fine if a Mad Max style was desired for the project.
Have fun and send us some pics!


----------



## guzziworksman (Aug 25, 2020)

AndyA - I most certainly will post pics! The "look" i'm after won't be show/museum quality...a function of my skill level. It'll just be the best that I can do. I stand in awe of the kind of work I see displayed on this site...


----------

